# Il Milan forte su Destro. Proposto scambio alla Roma.



## admin (8 Gennaio 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan è sempre più interessato a Mattia Destro. Anche l'Inter è sull'attaccante, e si prospetta l'ennesimo derby di mercato. La società rossonera, in questi minuti, sta presentando una prima offerta alla Roma: scambio con Pazzini. I dettagli sono ancora tutti da verificare, ma l'idea del Milan è questa.

Carlo Laudisa su Twitter Destro al Milan, la Roma apre per un prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 15 milioni di euro


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2015)

upp


----------



## aleslash (8 Gennaio 2015)

Chiudi l'altro thread che ho fatto 
Comunque io non capisco questa fissa con Destro che è scarssimo, inoltre, non avendo segnerà mai se non lo metti a porta vuota


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2015)

Uno scambio tra cessi si potrebbe anche tentare. Ma senza tirare fuori un centesimo.


----------



## aleslash (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Carlo Laudisa su Twitter Destro al Milan, la Roma apre per un prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 15 milioni di euro*


----------



## pennyhill (8 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa su Twitter Destro al Milan, la Roma apre per un prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 15 milioni di euro*



Hanno messo l'obbligo di acquisto su Dodo, figuriamoci se non lo mettono per Destro.


----------



## Smarx10 (8 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa su Twitter Destro al Milan, la Roma apre per un prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 15 milioni di euro*



Mi sembra strano che lo lascino andare così...


----------



## aleslash (8 Gennaio 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra strano che lo lascino andare così...



È un cesso, non vedono l'ora di ammollarlo a qualcuno


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2015)

Se lo prendiamo, li abbiamo collezionati tutti: Borriello, Gilardino, Pazzini, Matri, Destro.


----------



## raducioiu (8 Gennaio 2015)

> sta presentando una prima offerta alla Roma: scambio con Pazzini.


Mi sembra un'offerta equa 



aleslash ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa su Twitter Destro al Milan, la Roma apre per un prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 15 milioni di euro*


----------



## aleslash (8 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se lo prendiamo, li abbiamo collezionati tutti: Borriello, Gilardino, Pazzini, Matri, Destro.



E continuano a sbagliare, sempre gli stessi errori, sempre,è incredibile


----------



## aleslash (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Di Marzio: No della Roma per Pazzini, ma il club giallorosso apre al prestito, forse con obbligo di riscatto*


----------



## Smarx10 (8 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: No della Roma per Pazzini, ma il club giallorosso apre al prestito, forse con obbligo di riscatto*



Mah, se l'obbligo di riscatto è superiore a 7-8 milioni è una follia, anche perché poi non avremmo più soldi per un centrocampista e per il terzino sinistro.


----------



## Theochedeo (8 Gennaio 2015)

Voi gradireste destro?


----------



## aleslash (8 Gennaio 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Mah, se l'obbligo di riscatto è superiore a 7-8 milioni è una follia, anche perché poi non avremmo più soldi per un centrocampista e per il terzino sinistro.



15 milioni dovrebbe essere il riscatto



Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Voi gradireste destro?


No,no e ancora no, è un cesso clamoroso, l'ennesimo attaccante italiano sopravvalutato(vedesi matri, Pazzini,Gilardino et similia)


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Gennaio 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Mah, se l'obbligo di riscatto è superiore a 7-8 milioni è una follia, anche perché poi non avremmo più soldi per un centrocampista e per il terzino sinistro.



Se Sabatini riuscisse a recuperare interamente la spesa per Destro ci sarebbe da fargli una statua a Roma.


----------



## Smarx10 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Se dovesse arrivare destro probabilmente Inzaghi cambierà modulo.. Io passerei al classico 4-4-2 con bonaventura e cerci sugli esterni e con menez-destro là davanti


----------



## aleslash (9 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se Sabatini riuscisse a recuperare interamente la spesa per Destro ci sarebbe da fargli una statua a Roma.


Quanto l'hanno pagato?tra i 15 e i 20 o ricordo male?


----------



## pennyhill (9 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: No della Roma per Pazzini, ma il club giallorosso apre al prestito, forse con obbligo di riscatto*



L’obbligo di acquisto a titolo definitivo è abbastanza scontato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Quanto l'hanno pagato?tra i 15 e i 20 o ricordo male?



Mi sembra 16 o 17. Contando gli ammortamenti,con in nostri 15 milioni farebbero perfino una plusvalenza.


----------



## 666psycho (9 Gennaio 2015)

un cesso per un altro cesso..immagino già Galliani fargli un contratto da 3 milioni all anno....hip hip hurrà!


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: No della Roma per Pazzini, ma il club giallorosso apre al prestito, forse con obbligo di riscatto*




.


----------



## Heaven (9 Gennaio 2015)

Ma io non capisco perchè spendiamo, quelle rare volte che lo facciamo, solo per attaccanti. Ma poi Menez non sta giocando bene prima punta? Le priorità sono altre


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Gennaio 2015)

A me Destro piace, però 15 milioni... Sarebbero probabilmente tutto il budget estivo, e a noi serve tanto un centrocampista di qualità. Fra l'altro, a differenza di tutte le altre squadre tranne la Fiorentina, a noi poco cambia fra obbligo di riscatto e acquisto a titolo definitivo, andando tutto a gravare comunque sullo stesso bilancio, dato che è annuale.


----------



## Aragorn (9 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Laudisa su Twitter Destro al Milan, la Roma apre per un prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 15 milioni di euro



Spero mantengano coerenza e continuino a fare i pezzenti. Sarebbe non poco frustrante buttare via 15 milioni per l'ennesimo attaccante di medio livello per poi restare con Poli e Muntari a centrocampo.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2015)

E' Inzaghi che è fissato con questo Destro. E' un feticista di cessi.

Se notate, tra l'altro, stiamo costruendo una squadra quasi del tutto italiana. Il bello è che, nonostante il periodo nerissimo del nostro calcio, quasi nessuno fa il titolare in una nazionale poverissima di talento.


----------



## Smarx10 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma io non capisco perchè spendiamo, quelle rare volte che lo facciamo, solo per attaccanti. Ma poi Menez non sta giocando bene prima punta? Le priorità sono altre



Una prima punta ci serve. Se menez si fa male o è squalificato il solo Pazzini non basta. Sicuramente l'acquisto di una prima punta andava fatto dopo aver preso un centrocampista e un terzino sinistro. Solo allora avrebbe avuto senso cercare un attaccante.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Gennaio 2015)

A me Destro non dispiace ma Cristo Santissimo non può andare bene quel centrocampo lì!!


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Cioè praticamente la Roma farebbe la stessa offerta del Bayern per Shaquiri... se galliani porta a termine questa trattativa, penso proprio che mando a quel paese tutti e mi prendo seriamente una pausa... son stufo di questi cialtroni


----------



## aleslash (9 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' Inzaghi che è fissato con questo Destro. E' un feticista di cessi.
> 
> Se notate, tra l'altro, stiamo costruendo una squadra quasi del tutto italiana. Il bello è che, nonostante il periodo nerissimo del nostro calcio, quasi nessuno fa il titolare in una nazionale poverissima di talento.



Stiamo costruendo la squadra di Italiani(cessi) per diktat di hip hip Hurrà


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> *Carlo Laudisa su Twitter Destro al Milan, la Roma apre per un prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 15 milioni di euro*


lo stesso costo di shaqiri



Admin ha scritto:


> E' Inzaghi che è fissato con questo Destro. E' un feticista di cessi.
> 
> Se notate, tra l'altro, stiamo costruendo una squadra quasi del tutto italiana. Il bello è che, nonostante il periodo nerissimo del nostro calcio, quasi nessuno fa il titolare in una nazionale poverissima di talento.


va in giro a vantarsi che ha i terzini della nazionale, che ha il centrocampista della nazionale, è arrivato cerci uomo nazionale. 

Se vuole collezionare figurine si vada a comprare l'album panini. 

Da questo punto di vista Clarence era vagamente diverso, ma proprio un pelino


PS: shaqiri non sarebbe mai potuto arrivare...svizzero-kosovaro-albanese


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2015)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 9 Gennaio 2015:

Destro Milan: la Roma apre. Galliani vede il colpo finale. 

Prestito con obbligo di riscatto. Si tratterà fino all'ultimo momento. Ma prima deve essere ceduto Pazzini. *


----------



## Aragorn (9 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 9 Gennaio 2014:
> 
> Destro Milan: la Roma apre. Galliani vede il colpo finale.
> 
> Prestito con obbligo di riscatto. Si tratterà fino all'ultimo momento. Ma prima deve essere ceduto Pazzini. *



Già immagino le cifre, sia del riscatto che dell'ingaggio (che sicuramente sarà superiore a quello che percepisce a Roma)


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 9 Gennaio 2015:
> 
> Destro Milan: la Roma apre. Galliani vede il colpo finale.
> 
> Prestito con obbligo di riscatto. Si tratterà fino all'ultimo momento. Ma prima deve essere ceduto Pazzini. *



Addirittura obbligo di riscatto,namo bene! Quando hanno quattro spiccioli sanno benissimo in che reparto buttarli,su questo non ci piove!


----------



## vota DC (9 Gennaio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma io non capisco perchè spendiamo, quelle rare volte che lo facciamo, solo per attaccanti. Ma poi Menez non sta giocando bene prima punta? Le priorità sono altre



Quando non è in giornata diventa immondo però. Ci vuole un sostituto che faccia qualcosa in quei casi e Pazzini non è all'altezza.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 9 Gennaio 2015:
> 
> Destro Milan: la Roma apre. Galliani vede il colpo finale.
> 
> Prestito con obbligo di riscatto. Si tratterà fino all'ultimo momento. Ma prima deve essere ceduto Pazzini. *



Ottimo, bell'acquisto, se saremo in grado di giocare a calcio lui farà tanti gol.



vota DC ha scritto:


> Quando non è in giornata diventa immondo però. Ci vuole un sostituto che faccia qualcosa in quei casi e Pazzini non è all'altezza.



Per crescere davvero ci vorrebbe qualcuno che giochi *con* lui


----------



## 666psycho (9 Gennaio 2015)

soldi BUTTATI via....


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque l'arrivo di Destro cambierebbe molte carte in tavola

Cioè se spendono 15 milioni che per il milan di oggi sono 100 e poi lo buttano in panchina sono da TSO.

Immagino dunque sia titolare e prenda il posto di Menez, che a sua volta lo prende ad El shaarawy. Oppure Menez in panca e gioca Bonaventura.
Il terzo attaccante è Cerci senza il minimo dubbio dato che vale 2-3 volte Honda.

In panchina andrebbero quindi Menez/Bonaventura ed El shaarawy.
(Niang e Saponara non ci saranno credo)


Da ribadire fino alla morte che spendere tutto il budget su bud spencer ma continuare a giocare fino a giugno con el grinta poli e il sorridente essien è follia


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Gennaio 2015)

A me Destro piace tantissimo.Però preferirei un centrocampista di qualità.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Gennaio 2015)

A me Destro non dispiace ma non e Ibrahimovic quindi prenderlo senza prima rinforzare il centrocampo non ha nessun senso, questo sembra piu un capriccio di Silvio


----------



## dyablo65 (9 Gennaio 2015)

non dimentichiamoci che torna anche il mitra eh....

destro e' piu' forte di matri...mah...


----------



## aleslash (9 Gennaio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Cioè se spendono 15 milioni che per il milan di oggi sono 100 e poi lo buttano in panchina sono da TSO.


Ragazzi importante: NON illudetevi che questi soldi li spenda Berlusconi, ma verranno presi dai soldi delle cessioni che verranno effettuate a Giugno, che saranno parecchie se non arriviamo in CL...


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 9 Gennaio 2015:
> 
> Destro Milan: la Roma apre. Galliani vede il colpo finale.
> 
> Prestito con obbligo di riscatto. Si tratterà fino all'ultimo momento. Ma prima deve essere ceduto Pazzini. *






aleslash ha scritto:


> È un cesso, non vedono l'ora di ammollarlo a qualcuno



Esatto. Quest'estate Sabatini l'ha praticamente offerto a tutti. Se Galliani caccia anche solo un euro per questo scandalo, sarebbe da andare a prendere con le forche


----------



## Davidinho22 (9 Gennaio 2015)

ma cosa ci facciamo con uno che sta stentando alla roma (che ha un gioco e che fa arrivare palle in area)?? Da noi sarebbe l'eclisse più totali, è un giocatore che NON VA MAI a prendersi il pallone, MAI, i nostri centrocampisti e i nostri pseudo terzini non gli porteranno mai un pallone decente... ma di che stiamo parlando, spendessero quei 15 mln (che per me sono inesistenti) in qualche centrocampista


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Gennaio 2015)

ho appena letto che Jovetic vuole tornare in italia, che il City sta per prendere un certo Bonny, altro che Destro..


----------



## aleslash (9 Gennaio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> ho appena letto che Jovetic vuole tornare in italia, che il City sta per prendere un certo Bonny, altro che Destro..



È l'attaccante ideale per la Roma...e pure per noi


----------



## colcuoresivince (9 Gennaio 2015)

Non vedrei male un tridente menez destro cerci con bonaventura a centrocampo.
Destro è forte deve solo trovare la fiducia che non ha alla roma.


----------



## Ian.moone (9 Gennaio 2015)

Naturalmente è un ex Inter, figurati se galliani non lo vuole ahahahah

A parte gli scherzi, è uno che segna se gli metti la palla davanti alla porta, farà male da noi


----------



## gabuz (9 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' Inzaghi che è fissato con questo Destro. E' un feticista di cessi.
> 
> Se notate, tra l'altro, stiamo costruendo una squadra quasi del tutto italiana. Il bello è che, nonostante il periodo nerissimo del nostro calcio, quasi nessuno fa il titolare in una nazionale poverissima di talento.



Esatto. La squadra di italiani va anche bene, ma non quando abbiamo una delle nazionali più scarse della nostra storia


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan è sempre più interessato a Mattia Destro. Anche l'Inter è sull'attaccante, e si prospetta l'ennesimo derby di mercato. La società rossonera, in questi minuti, sta presentando una prima offerta alla Roma: scambio con Pazzini. I dettagli sono ancora tutti da verificare, ma l'idea del Milan è questa.
> 
> Carlo Laudisa su Twitter Destro al Milan, la Roma apre per un prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 15 milioni di euro



Diciamola tutta: con questa operazione Galliani farebbe la prima grossa vaccata dopo una serie di ottimi e utili acquisti. Se la punta gliel'ha chiesta Inzaghi, come credo, può benissimo dirgli che non è la priorità. 

Ci stiamo avviando a buttare clamorosamente parecchi soldi perché se non ora, lo riscatteremo a giugno. Destro senza un centrocampo di qualità che noi non abbiamo fa la fine di Matri e Torres. Sicuro al 100%.



Admin ha scritto:


> E' Inzaghi che è fissato con questo Destro. E' un feticista di cessi.
> 
> Se notate, tra l'altro, stiamo costruendo una squadra quasi del tutto italiana. Il bello è che, nonostante il periodo nerissimo del nostro calcio, quasi nessuno fa il titolare in una nazionale poverissima di talento.



Credo pure io che sia stata una richiesta esplicita di Inzaghi. Ma Galliani poteva tranquillamente soprassedere. Non ce l'ha ordinato il medico di assecondare in tutto e per tutto le voglie di uno che di calcio ne capisce pochissimo.


----------



## Frikez (9 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 9 Gennaio 2015:
> 
> Destro Milan: la Roma apre. Galliani vede il colpo finale.
> 
> Prestito con obbligo di riscatto. Si tratterà fino all'ultimo momento. Ma prima deve essere ceduto Pazzini. *



Destro non è una priorità ma adesso o a giugno bisogna trovare il sostituto di Pazzini, se riuscissimo a cedere anche Matri e Niang avremo il cash per riscattarlo.
Chiaramente bisogna trovare dei centrocampisti in grado di mettere in porta gli attaccanti e magari un terzino che sappia crossare decentemente.


----------



## malos (9 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan è sempre più interessato a Mattia Destro. Anche l'Inter è sull'attaccante, e si prospetta l'ennesimo derby di mercato. La società rossonera, in questi minuti, sta presentando una prima offerta alla Roma: scambio con Pazzini. I dettagli sono ancora tutti da verificare, ma l'idea del Milan è questa.
> 
> Carlo Laudisa su Twitter Destro al Milan, la Roma apre per un prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 15 milioni di euro



Farebbe la fine di Pazzini e Matri, lo devi mettere davanti la porta non è uno che le occasioni se le crea.
Inutile dire che se ci sono 15 milioni da spendere la necessità è un centrocampista tecnico che sappia fare bene le due fasi, ma ormai è da anni che lo diciamo, fiato sprecato.


----------



## 666psycho (9 Gennaio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Destro non è una priorità ma adesso o a giugno bisogna trovare il sostituto di Pazzini, se riuscissimo a cedere anche Matri e Niang avremo il cash per riscattarlo.
> Chiaramente bisogna trovare dei centrocampisti in grado di mettere in porta gli attaccanti e magari un terzino che sappia crossare decentemente.



si ma se puntiamo su menez come punta... vorrebbe dire spendere 15 milioni per un panchinaro, 15 milioni!, solo il real madrid può permettersi di spendere quei soldi per una riserva... per me é inconcepibile... senza parlare dello stipendio che sarebbe oltre i 2.5 milioni... bisogna prendere una scommessa..uno tra 4-6 milioni..


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan è sempre più interessato a Mattia Destro. Anche l'Inter è sull'attaccante, e si prospetta l'ennesimo derby di mercato. La società rossonera, in questi minuti, sta presentando una prima offerta alla Roma: scambio con Pazzini. I dettagli sono ancora tutti da verificare, ma l'idea del Milan è questa.
> 
> Carlo Laudisa su Twitter Destro al Milan, la Roma apre per un prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 15 milioni di euro





666psycho ha scritto:


> si ma se puntiamo su menez come punta... vorrebbe dire spendere 15 milioni per un panchinaro, 15 milioni!, solo il real madrid può permettersi di spendere quei soldi per una riserva... per me é inconcepibile... senza parlare dello stipendio che sarebbe oltre i 2.5 milioni... bisogna prendere una scommessa..uno tra 4-6 milioni..



Nel caso lo prendano è per farlo giocare in un tridente ipotetico con Menez e Cerci e Jack a metacampo.


----------



## 666psycho (9 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nel caso lo prendano è per farlo giocare in un tridente ipotetico con Menez e Cerci e Jack a metacampo.



ma cerci non é adatto a giocare come ala....e ancora meno come mezzala... non si sacrifica! lui ha sempre fatto bene come seconda punta...


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma cerci non é adatto a giocare come ala....e ancora meno come mezzala... non si sacrifica! lui ha sempre fatto bene come seconda punta...



Cerci, anche partendo da secondo punto in un attacco a 2, ha sempre avuto la tendenza a partire dall'esterno. Alla fine potrebbe essere anche un tridente in linea.


----------



## 666psycho (9 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cerci, anche partendo da secondo punto in un attacco a 2, ha sempre avuto la tendenza a partire dall'esterno. Alla fine potrebbe essere anche un tridente in linea.



secondo me la squadra rischierebbe di spaccarsi in due..


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan è sempre più interessato a Mattia Destro. Anche l'Inter è sull'attaccante, e si prospetta l'ennesimo derby di mercato. La società rossonera, in questi minuti, sta presentando una prima offerta alla Roma: scambio con Pazzini. I dettagli sono ancora tutti da verificare, ma l'idea del Milan è questa.
> 
> Carlo Laudisa su Twitter Destro al Milan, la Roma apre per un prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 15 milioni di euro





666psycho ha scritto:


> secondo me la squadra rischierebbe di spaccarsi in due..



Non credo. Certo serve un po' di sacrificio, ma se finora l'ha fatto Menez, lo può fare anche Alessio. Comunque c'è il topic che ho appena creato, adatto al tema. Si discute lì.
-->http://www.milanworld.net/larrivo-i...-cambierebbe-il-milan-vt24445.html#post612402


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Corriere della Sera: Il Milan propone per Destro il prestito di Pazzini alla Roma. Sul giocatore anche l'Inter, che però vorrebbe puntarci il prossimo anno.
*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan è sempre più interessato a Mattia Destro. Anche l'Inter è sull'attaccante, e si prospetta l'ennesimo derby di mercato. La società rossonera, in questi minuti, sta presentando una prima offerta alla Roma: scambio con Pazzini. I dettagli sono ancora tutti da verificare, ma l'idea del Milan è questa.
> 
> Carlo Laudisa su Twitter Destro al Milan, la Roma apre per un prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 15 milioni di euro



Destro non mi piace, ma rispetto a Pazzini è comunque un leggero upgrade.
Ci può stare per adesso...poi ovviamente i 15 milioni di euro quando sarà il momento non li spenderemo neanche sotto tortura, si sa come va a finire...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: Il Milan propone per Destro il prestito di Pazzini alla Roma. Sul giocatore anche l'Inter, che però vorrebbe puntarci il prossimo anno.
> *



È il contrario abbiamo offerto il cartellino intero di Pazzini per il prestito di Destro, in pratica i giallorossi sono propensi ad un prestito oneroso con successivo riscatto ma noi non vogliamo metterci neanche una lira così vogliamo saldare l'onere iniziale con un nostro bidone, solo che a Roma ancora dai rubinetti non scorre vino....


----------



## Frikez (9 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> si ma se puntiamo su menez come punta... vorrebbe dire spendere 15 milioni per un panchinaro, 15 milioni!, solo il real madrid può permettersi di spendere quei soldi per una riserva... per me é inconcepibile... senza parlare dello stipendio che sarebbe oltre i 2.5 milioni... bisogna prendere una scommessa..uno tra 4-6 milioni..



Se arriva è per fare il titolare IMHO


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 9 Gennaio 2015:
> 
> Destro Milan: la Roma apre. Galliani vede il colpo finale.
> 
> Prestito con obbligo di riscatto. Si tratterà fino all'ultimo momento. Ma prima deve essere ceduto Pazzini. *



Pazzini resisti, Destro voglio piangere  ma poi la Roma se lo vende chi vanno a prendere?, io penso sia una cosa pià fattibile per Giugno.


----------



## Gas (9 Gennaio 2015)

La cosa triste è che se la Roma ci da Destro poi loro ne vanno a prendere uno più forte e noi rispetto a loro saremo sempre più deboli.


----------



## Sherlocked (9 Gennaio 2015)

Giocatore inutile per noi: chi serve assist alle punte senza centrocampisti decenti ?


----------



## 666psycho (9 Gennaio 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Giocatore inutile per noi: chi serve assist alle punte senza centrocampisti decenti ?




Niang...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Giocatore inutile per noi: chi serve assist alle punte senza centrocampisti decenti ?



Ovviamente i top player di questa stagione: Entusiasmo e Vicinanza del Presidente


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> La cosa triste è che se la Roma ci da Destro poi loro ne vanno a prendere uno più forte e noi rispetto a loro saremo sempre più deboli.



Tipo il cane che si morde la coda. In cerca di un qualcosa, finisce poi per farsi male da solo......


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Gennaio 2015)

Destro non è finito come Torres, ma da noi farebbe due gol in stagione visto che non gli arriverebbe mezzo pallone e da solo non sa creare una mazza


----------



## Heaven (9 Gennaio 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Quando non è in giornata diventa immondo però. Ci vuole un sostituto che faccia qualcosa in quei casi e Pazzini non è all'altezza.



E nella situazione in cui ci troviamo dove a centrocampo abbiamo quasi sempre titolare gente come essien, muntari e poli, dobbiamo spendere 15mln per una riserva?

comunque se arrivasse, avremmo speso quasi 30mln per Matri e Destro. Senza contare gli ingaggi che saranno altissimi anche per Destro.. poi Galliani è la vittima di Berlusconi, il genio che fà mercato a parametro 0.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> E nella situazione in cui ci troviamo dove a centrocampo abbiamo quasi sempre titolare gente come essien, muntari e poli, dobbiamo spendere 15mln per una riserva?



Ma secondo te spendono 15 cucuzze per una riserva??? Verrà a fare il titolare.


----------



## Heaven (9 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te spendono 15 cucuzze per una riserva??? Verrà a fare il titolare.



Stavo rispondendo a chi diceva che serviva una riserva di Menez


----------



## 666psycho (9 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te spendono 15 cucuzze per una riserva??? Verrà a fare il titolare.




matri docet


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> matri docet



Vabbè Matri aveva davanti Balo, Elsha era considerato diversamente. Ora Destro sarebbe il titolare, con Menez e Cerci a fargli da scudiere.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan è sempre più interessato a Mattia Destro. Anche l'Inter è sull'attaccante, e si prospetta l'ennesimo derby di mercato. La società rossonera, in questi minuti, sta presentando una prima offerta alla Roma: scambio con Pazzini. I dettagli sono ancora tutti da verificare, ma l'idea del Milan è questa.
> 
> Carlo Laudisa su Twitter Destro al Milan, la Roma apre per un prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato a 15 milioni di euro


.


----------



## robs91 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Questi oltre ad essere degli incapaci sono anche in malafede.Spendere 15 milioni di euro per Gilardestro è follia pura.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te spendono 15 cucuzze per una riserva??? Verrà a fare il titolare.



Non ne spenderebbero neanche due 
Infatti bisogna capire bene la formula, se non c'è obbligo di riscatto tornerà di corsa a casa a giugno.


----------



## de sica (9 Gennaio 2015)

Io non capisco perché l'inter con 15 milioni prende shaqiri mentre noi, con 15 milioni, prendiamo destro. Mah..


----------



## aleslash (9 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ne spenderebbero neanche due
> Infatti bisogna capire bene la formula, se non c'è obbligo di riscatto tornerà di corsa a casa a giugno.



Sabatini se non c'è l'obbligo di riscatto non ce lo da


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ne spenderebbero neanche due
> Infatti bisogna capire bene la formula, se non c'è obbligo di riscatto tornerà di corsa a casa a giugno.



Ma infatti è una cosa abbastanza senza senso, fino a Giugno possiamo rimanere con Menez, anche perchè giochiamo una volta sola a settimana.


----------



## aleslash (9 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te spendono 15 cucuzze per una riserva??? Verrà a fare il titolare.



Verrà a fare il titolare fin quando non si accorgeranno di come non segni se non lo metti a porta vuota


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2015)

credo di essere l'unico sul forum a cui piace Destro.
Che ben venga! Lui o Immobile... ma serve assolutamente una prima punta.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> credo di essere l'unico sul forum a cui piace Destro.
> Che ben venga! Lui o Immobile... ma serve assolutamente una prima punta.



Siamo in 2. Però preferirei Immobile


----------



## Frikez (9 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> credo di essere l'unico sul forum a cui piace Destro.
> Che ben venga! Lui o Immobile... ma serve assolutamente una prima punta.



Mettiti in fila 

Ho preso una sfilza di insulti dalla cricca in questi anni


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mettiti in fila
> 
> Ho preso una sfilza di insulti dalla cricca in questi anni



sempre detto che il vero errore dell'Inter non fu vendere Balotelli ma Destro


----------



## Hammer (9 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> credo di essere l'unico sul forum a cui piace Destro.
> Che ben venga! Lui o Immobile... ma serve assolutamente una prima punta.



Ci sono anche io.

Però purtroppo al momento la punta centrale non è la nostra priorità assoluta, che sta un reparto più arretrato


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> credo di essere l'unico sul forum a cui piace Destro.
> Che ben venga! Lui o Immobile... ma serve assolutamente una prima punta.



Piace molto anche a me. Resta però il fatto che la nostra priorità resta un centrocampista come si deve. Ben venga se insieme a Destro!


----------



## 666psycho (9 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è una cosa abbastanza senza senso, fino a Giugno possiamo rimanere con Menez, anche perchè giochiamo una volta sola a settimana.



basta prendere una riserva di menez...okaka andrebbe meglio...anche se scarso... quanto rimpiango paloschi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> credo di essere l'unico sul forum a cui piace Destro.
> Che ben venga! Lui o Immobile... ma serve assolutamente una prima punta.



piace anche a me , infatti ce l'ho al fantacalcio


----------



## The Ripper (9 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> basta prendere una riserva di menez...okaka andrebbe meglio...anche se scarso... quanto rimpiango paloschi



Menez in quella posizione rende bene, ma che senso hanno gli esterni se non hai uomini d'area? Menez, poi, non è uno che fa salire la squadra, e con il Sassuolo ne avremmo avuto dannatamente bisogno per esempio. SPazzini, scarso com'è, ha creato un'occasione che in tutta la partita non abbiamo avuto.
La punta serve. Ne puoi fare a meno solo in pochi casi:
1) se hai un'organizzazione di gioco fantastica, in stile Barça (la Roma anche lo scorso anno, ma proprio Destro le ha tolto le castagne dal fuoco più di una volta.. se non sbaglio è arrivato in doppia cifra giocando pochissimo).
2) se hai un campione (tipo Tevez) che centravanti non è ma che è quello che una volta era definito GOLEADOR... uno che segna praticamente sempre. Ed è maledettamente continuo ed efficace. 

Menez è discontinuo, non obbiamo organizzazione tale da poter giocare spuntati... dunque la punta serve allo stesso modo di un centrocampista e 2 difensori (terzino e centrale)
2)


----------



## .Nitro (9 Gennaio 2015)

Ma un centrocampista no è ?


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Tuttomercatoweb: Destro ha detto di sì al trasferimento al Milan e sta spingendo per questa soluzione. Si studia il prestito con diritto di riscatto*


----------



## 666psycho (9 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Tuttomercatoweb: Destro ha detto di sì al trasferimento al Milan e sta spingendo per questa soluzione. Si studia il prestito con diritto di riscatto*



 non é la nostra priorità!!


----------



## runner (9 Gennaio 2015)

tra tutti gli attaccanti in giro, sarebbe uno dei migliori, il problema è che a noi serve una mezz' ala


----------



## Albijol (9 Gennaio 2015)

Favorevole a Destro


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Tuttomercatoweb: Destro ha detto di sì al trasferimento al Milan e sta spingendo per questa soluzione. Si studia il prestito con diritto di riscatto*



 Garcia e Roma resistete per favore


----------



## aleslash (9 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Garcia e Roma resistete per favore



Non resisteranno per nulla, non vedono l'ora di darcelo


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Tuttomercatoweb: Destro ha detto di sì al trasferimento al Milan e sta spingendo per questa soluzione. Si studia il prestito con diritto di riscatto*



Alla fine Galliani ha fatto a Gennaio gli affari che aveva già chiuso ad Agosto : Cerci e Destro


Ve l'avevo detto io


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Alla fine Galliani ha fatto a Gennaio gli affari che aveva già chiuso ad Agosto : Cerci e Destro
> 
> 
> Ve l'avevo detto io



Peccato che non abbiamo un Torres da dargli in cambio.

Credo a Giugno torni a Roma.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (9 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Non resisteranno per nulla, non vedono l'ora di darcelo



infatti non sto capendo la politica della Roma,diamo via Destro per prendere chi,se va via lui ci serve un altro attaccante e se devo andare a raccattare qualche mediocre in giro... come si dice... mediocre per mediocre mi tengo il mediocre mio,che poi non lo è neanche tanto visto che l'anno scorso da gennaio ad aprile mise a segno 13 gol.


----------



## Frikez (9 Gennaio 2015)

Fosse per Sabatini non lo venderebbe mai..è Garcia che ormai non lo tollera più.


----------



## aleslash (9 Gennaio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> infatti non sto capendo la politica della Roma,diamo via Destro per prendere chi,se va via lui ci serve un altro attaccante e se devo andare a raccattare qualche mediocre in giro... come si dice... mediocre per mediocre mi tengo il mediocre mio,che poi non lo è neanche tanto visto che l'anno scorso da gennaio ad aprile mise a segno 13 gol.


Prendete jovetic


----------



## Dexter (9 Gennaio 2015)

Se arriva Destro è OBBLIGATORIO giocare col 4-2-3-1. Sia perchè i nostri centrocampisti sono imbarazzanti e si salvano solo Montolivo e De Jong,sia perchè Menez sull'esterno non convince e toglie il posto a Bonaventura o Cerci. Se Destro deve arrivare per fare panca allora mi tengo Pazzini,cambia poco.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (9 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Prendete jovetic



se fosse così Destro ve lo porto a Milano a spese mie.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (9 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> credo di essere l'unico sul forum a cui piace Destro.
> Che ben venga! Lui o Immobile... ma serve assolutamente una prima punta.



allora siamo in tre con [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION].serve assolutamente una prima punta


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2015)

Se oggi si spendono 15 mln per Destro allora tanto valeva prendere Mandzukic...ma si sa che oramai il Milan non fa mercato con criterio, ma solo in base ai mugugni dei calciatori ed agli avanzi delle squadre che spendono.


----------



## Giangy (9 Gennaio 2015)

Destro si è forte, buon giocatore, ma non credo riesca ha farci fare il salto di qualità... tanto vale rimanere cosi, con Pazzini fino a Giugno, e poi prendere Luiz Adriano quando si libera a zero


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se lo prendiamo, li abbiamo collezionati tutti: Borriello, Gilardino, Pazzini, Matri, Destro.



due erano già nostri e abbiamo pure pagato per riprenderli in squadra


----------



## Renegade (9 Gennaio 2015)

Arriverà Destro. A quel punto...

Montolivo De Jong
Cerci Menez Bonaventura
Destro


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Peccato che non abbiamo un Torres da dargli in cambio.
> 
> *Credo a Giugno torni a Roma*.



Ma figurati....


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma figurati....



Ce lo regalano ?

Oppure rapiniamo una banca ?


----------



## Djici (9 Gennaio 2015)

come lo hanno gia detto in tanti : se non arriva un centrocampista di qualita non serve a nulla prendere una prima punta... ancora peggio se arriva pure per fare il titolare.

piutosto mi tengo pazzini in panca.

destro con questa squadra ci fare bestemiare come ci sono riusciti gilardino (eppure e forse uno dei meno scarsi tra i centravanti italiani che la spingono dentro e giocava pure in una super squadra), borriello, pazzini e matri.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2015)

Sky: Se la Roma deciderà di cedere Destro al Milan, poi, andrà su un grande attaccante.

Ovviamente, come sempre, dobbiamo finanziare i grandi acquisti altrui acquistando cessi.


----------



## aleslash (9 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Se la Roma deciderà di cedere Destro al Milan, poi, andrà su un grande attaccante.
> 
> Ovviamente, come sempre, dobbiamo finanziare i grandi acquisti altrui acquistando cessi.



Galliani style


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2015)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Destro non vuole lasciare la Roma ma vuole solo giocare di più. Le prossime partite saranno decisive. Il Milan non vuole l'obbligo di riscatto ma il diritto a 20 milioni di euro. Ed è un'ipotesi che alla Roma, eventualmente, starebbe bene. Il Milan ha offerto Pazzini ai giallorossi in prestito per 6 mesi ed alla società romana questa idea piacerebbe. Ma Pazzini punta i piedi: sarebbe disposto a muoversi, ma non per soli 6 mesi e non alle stesse condizioni contrattuali. *


----------



## O Animal (9 Gennaio 2015)

Ma compra un centrocampista collion...


----------



## Renegade (9 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Se la Roma deciderà di cedere Destro al Milan, poi, andrà su un grande attaccante.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Destro non vuole lasciare la Roma ma vuole solo giocare di più. Le prossime partite saranno decisive. Il Milan non vuole l'obbligo di riscatto ma il diritto a 20 milioni di euro. Ed è un'ipotesi che alla Roma, eventualmente, starebbe bene. Il Milan ha offerto Pazzini ai giallorossi in prestito per 6 mesi ed alla società romana questa idea piacerebbe. Ma Pazzini punta i piedi: sarebbe disposto a muoversi, ma non per soli 6 mesi e non alle stesse condizioni contrattuali. *



Immagino poi la Roma chi vada a prendere di grande attaccante: Luiz Adriano, Bony, sconosciuti argentini, ecc. Tutta gente media che non gli consente di fare il salto di qualità, né tantomeno Top Players. Loro sono fissati su robe di questo tipo.

Per il resto sono stra-convinto che alla fine Destro arrivi, con che formula non lo so, ma arriverà.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 Gennaio 2015

Berlusconi ha dato l'ok a Galliani per l'acquisto di Destro in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Ma prima è necessaria la cessione di Pazzini. *


----------



## Renegade (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 Gennaio 2015
> 
> Berlusconi ha dato l'ok a Galliani per l'acquisto di Destro in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Ma prima è necessaria la cessione di Pazzini. *



Pazzini farà saltare tutto, allora. Giustamente se deve essere ceduto, vuole andar via a titolo definitivo con un nuovo contratto, poiché non è detto che la Roma lo faccia rimanere a fine stagione. Però potrebbe prendere il posto di Borriello, più che sostituire Destro.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Pazzini farà saltare tutto, allora. Giustamente se deve essere ceduto, vuole andar via a titolo definitivo con un nuovo contratto, poiché non è detto che la Roma lo faccia rimanere a fine stagione. Però potrebbe prendere il posto di Borriello, più che sostituire Destro.



Quindi avrebbe il ruolo di scaldatribuna ? 

Se Pazzini va via non andrà mai alla Roma.


----------



## pennyhill (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 Gennaio 2015
> 
> Berlusconi ha dato l'ok a Galliani per l'acquisto di Destro in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Ma prima è necessaria la cessione di Pazzini. *



La Roma, con un scudetto da vincere, dovrebbe cedere in prestito l’unico centravanti che ha in rosa (Borriello è un ex giocatore ), per poi sostituirlo con chi? perché se mandi via Destro in prestito e sei una società sotto osservazione per il FPF, il sostituto lo devi prendere alle stesse condizioni.


----------



## Frikez (10 Gennaio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> La Roma, con un scudetto da vincere, dovrebbe cedere in prestito l’unico centravanti che ha in rosa (Borriello è un ex giocatore ), per poi sostituirlo con chi? perché se mandi via Destro in prestito e sei una società sotto osservazione per il FPF, il sostituto lo devi prendere alle stesse condizioni.



E' quello che sto dicendo da settimane, o hanno in mente qualche giocatore di secondo piano poco conosciuto e soprattutto che costa poco o virano su una prima punta esperta come potrebbe Denis che è già stato accostato un paio di mesi fa ai giallorossi, di sicuro non un fantomatico attaccante di caratura mondiale.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Gennaio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> se fosse così Destro ve lo porto a Milano a spese mie.



perche noi non andiamo su Jovetic? 

con quelli 35-40 mln che si parla per Witsel e Destro io prenderei Santon, Nastasic, Brozovic, Jovetic e Luiz Adriano


----------



## aleslash (10 Gennaio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> La Roma, con un scudetto da vincere, dovrebbe cedere in prestito l’unico centravanti che ha in rosa (Borriello è un ex giocatore ), per poi sostituirlo con chi? perché se mandi via Destro in prestito e sei una società sotto osservazione per il FPF, il sostituto lo devi prendere alle stesse condizioni.



Si pure l'Inter è sotto osservazione per l'FPF e sta comprando parecchio...


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> perche noi non andiamo su Jovetic?
> 
> con quelli 35-40 mln che si parla per Witsel e Destro io prenderei Santon, Nastasic, Brozovic, Jovetic e Luiz Adriano



Perchè JoJo costa e quest'anno gioca spesso con un buon rendimento


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> La Roma, con un scudetto da vincere, dovrebbe cedere in prestito l’unico centravanti che ha in rosa (Borriello è un ex giocatore ), per poi sostituirlo con chi? perché se mandi via Destro in prestito e sei una società sotto osservazione per il FPF, il sostituto lo devi prendere alle stesse condizioni.



Oltre allo scudetto c'è pure l'EL, Destro rimane di sicuro a Roma a meno che non venga pagato contanti


----------



## 666psycho (10 Gennaio 2015)

ragazzi se questo arriva veramente io mi arrabio sul serio.. non si puo essere cosi stupidi da non capire che ci serve un cavolo di centrocampista!!! non possiamo spendere i pochi soldi che abbiamo per una punta..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Destro non vuole lasciare la Roma ma vuole solo giocare di più. Le prossime partite saranno decisive. Il Milan non vuole l'obbligo di riscatto ma il diritto a 20 milioni di euro. Ed è un'ipotesi che alla Roma, eventualmente, starebbe bene. Il Milan ha offerto Pazzini ai giallorossi in prestito per 6 mesi ed alla società romana questa idea piacerebbe. Ma Pazzini punta i piedi: sarebbe disposto a muoversi, ma non per soli 6 mesi e non alle stesse condizioni contrattuali. *



Direi che siamo a buon punto. Ma non credo proprio che a giugno tireremo fuori 20M per Destro. A meno che non finiamo terzi e al contempo cediamo qualcuno a gennaio col diritto di riscatto fissato sui 15M (El Shaarawy?). In quel caso la cessione non andrebbe a bilancio ma finanzierebbe l'ennesimo acquisto inutile là davanti. 

Ovviamente i soldi per il centrocampo continuano a non uscire.


----------



## Sherlocked (10 Gennaio 2015)

Non ci serve. Inutile acquisto. Il centrocampo va rifondato e questi comprano una punta che, oltre alla più giovane età, di diverso da Pazzini ha ben poco.


----------



## Giangy (10 Gennaio 2015)

Intanto la Roma pensa a Luiz Adriano, mi sarei aspettanto una cosa cosi da parte loro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Gennaio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> perche noi non andiamo su Jovetic?
> 
> con quelli 35-40 mln che si parla per Witsel e Destro io prenderei *Santon, Nastasic, Brozovic, Jovetic e Luiz Adriano*


Football Manager. Con 40 milioni forse non ci prendi nemmeno il solo Jovetic.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Gennaio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> perche noi non andiamo su Jovetic?
> 
> con quelli 35-40 mln che si parla per Witsel e Destro io prenderei Santon, Nastasic, Brozovic, Jovetic e Luiz Adriano



e ciao.. tu pensi che la società sia disposta a spendere 35-40milioni per il mercato.. mai poi mai... al massimo 20 ma già quelli sono troppi..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 Gennaio 2015
> 
> Berlusconi ha dato l'ok a Galliani per l'acquisto di Destro in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Ma prima è necessaria la cessione di Pazzini. *


Solita storia, come quella per Iturbe che prima dovevamo vendere Kaka, poi Robinho, poi Niang ecc.
Spero comunque che Destro rimanga dove sia.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 Gennaio 2015
> 
> Berlusconi ha dato l'ok a Galliani per l'acquisto di Destro in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Ma prima è necessaria la cessione di Pazzini. *


Destro al posto di Pazzini sarebbe già un passo in avanti. Almeno i gol li fa.


----------



## bargnani83 (10 Gennaio 2015)

ma i soldi per un centrocampista invece non ci sono mai. che schifo.


----------



## Smarx10 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 Gennaio 2015
> 
> Berlusconi ha dato l'ok a Galliani per l'acquisto di Destro in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Ma prima è necessaria la cessione di Pazzini. *



Io prenderei Jovetic con quei soldi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 10 Gennaio 2015
> 
> Berlusconi ha dato l'ok a Galliani per l'acquisto di Destro in prestito con diritto di riscatto. Ma prima è necessaria la cessione di Pazzini. *



Speriamo che Pazzini resista  , l'ingaggio di Matri non ha insegnato niente a quanto pare, mi fa rabbia che quando decide di tirare fuori i soldi li tiri fuori per questi giocatorini.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Gennaio 2015)

*Secondo il Messaggero, il Milan non molla Destro. La prima offerta rossonera (prestito con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 15 milioni) prevedeva anche Pazzini, ma a Trigoria hanno detto no. E ora e' pronta la seconda offerta: importo vicino ai venti milioni di euro ma non obbligo, bensì diritto di riscatto a giugno. *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Messaggero, il Milan non molla Destro. La prima offerta rossonera (prestito con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 15 milioni) prevedeva anche Pazzini, ma a Trigoria hanno detto no. E ora e' pronta la seconda offerta: importo vicino ai venti milioni di euro ma non obbligo, bensì diritto di riscatto a giugno. *



In sostanza: ve lo paghiamo sicuro 15M, ma se ne volete 20 questa sicurezza non ve la possiamo dare. Ad ogni modo con il giocatore che preme per andare via e una concorrenza piuttosto blanda (per non dire inesistente) il coltello dalla parte del manico ce l'abbiamo noi. Per me avrebbero fatto meglio ad accettare il prestito con obbligo di riscatto + Pazzini.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per me avrebbero fatto meglio ad accettare il prestito con obbligo di riscatto + Pazzini.



Anche secondo me, e sono anche dell'idea che 20 milioni per Destro sono troppi.


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Messaggero, il Milan non molla Destro. La prima offerta rossonera (prestito con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 15 milioni) prevedeva anche Pazzini, ma a Trigoria hanno detto no. E ora e' pronta la seconda offerta: importo vicino ai venti milioni di euro ma non obbligo, bensì diritto di riscatto a giugno. *



La Roma ha tre competizioni ancora, se cede Destro deve trovare un sostituto, se noi non glielo paghiamo con che soldi lo va a pigliare? La vedo un operazione praticamente impossibile in prestito o comunque sia molto remota.


----------



## Davidinho22 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Messaggero, il Milan non molla Destro. La prima offerta rossonera (prestito con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 15 milioni) prevedeva anche Pazzini, ma a Trigoria hanno detto no. E ora e' pronta la seconda offerta: importo vicino ai venti milioni di euro ma non obbligo, bensì diritto di riscatto a giugno. *



ma spero con tutto il cuore che non venga, non ci serve a una mazza, è IDENTICO a Pazzini, IDENTICO, forse anche peggio, perchè Destro nemmeno protegge palla, è solo una presenza fissa in area, e noi quando mandiamo la palla in area?? MAI, nemmeno nei calci d'angolo prendiamo un centrocampista e un terzino (buoni ovviamente) e poi forse si può iniziare a pensare a destro. Io davvero sono incavolato nero, questa è incompetenza totale, come si fa a pensare di prendere una prima punta con la squadra che abbiamo dietro??? ma cosa pensano in società?? il problema nostro di una prima punta lo abbiamo dai tempi in cui ci ha abbandonato sheva, da lì il delirio, piccola parentesi con ibra (che comunque considero una prima punta avulsa) e ora il picco di inutilità, ripeto prendere una prima punta, specie destro, ci farà giocare in 10 (se non in 9 quando contemporaneamente ci sarà bonera e/o de sciglio)


----------



## 666psycho (10 Gennaio 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> ma spero con tutto il cuore che non venga, non ci serve a una mazza, è IDENTICO a Pazzini, IDENTICO, forse anche peggio, perchè Destro nemmeno protegge palla, è solo una presenza fissa in area, e noi quando mandiamo la palla in area?? MAI, nemmeno nei calci d'angolo prendiamo un centrocampista e un terzino (buoni ovviamente) e poi forse si può iniziare a pensare a destro. Io davvero sono incavolato nero, questa è incompetenza totale, come si fa a pensare di prendere una prima punta con la squadra che abbiamo dietro??? ma cosa pensano in società?? il problema nostro di una prima punta lo abbiamo dai tempi in cui ci ha abbandonato sheva, da lì il delirio, piccola parentesi con ibra (che comunque considero una prima punta avulsa) e ora il picco di inutilità, ripeto prendere una prima punta, specie destro, ci farà giocare in 10 (se non in 9 quando contemporaneamente ci sarà bonera e/o de sciglio)



penso che sia piu quel incompetente di Inzaghi a premere per aver Destro.. come Allegri fecce per Matri..


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Messaggero, il Milan non molla Destro. La prima offerta rossonera (prestito con obbligo di riscatto fissato a 15 milioni) prevedeva anche Pazzini, ma a Trigoria hanno detto no. E ora e' pronta la seconda offerta: importo vicino ai venti milioni di euro ma non obbligo, bensì diritto di riscatto a giugno. *



Venti in effetti sarebbero tantini.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Venti in effetti sarebbero tantini.



ma anche 10..soprattutto quando puoi prende Luiz Adriano a zero.. come piace a galliani..


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma anche 10..soprattutto quando puoi prende Luiz Adriano a zero.. come piace a galliani..



Destro>>>>>>>Luiz Adriano


----------



## Milo (10 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Destro>>>>>>>Luiz Adriano



non sono d'accordo


----------



## 666psycho (10 Gennaio 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo



preferisci spendere i pochi soldi che abbiamo per Destro? e prendere Bertolacci a centrocampo... ??


----------



## Milo (10 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> preferisci spendere i pochi soldi che abbiamo per Destro? e prendere Bertolacci a centrocampo... ??



non sono d'accordo sul messaggio destro>>>luis adriano, non ho detto altro


----------



## Hammer (10 Gennaio 2015)

Intuisco che tirandola avanti per le lunghe, strapagheremo un buon giocatore in un ruolo coperto


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Intuisco che tirandola avanti per le lunghe, strapagheremo un buon giocatore in un ruolo coperto



Si può dire tutto meno che il ruolo sia coperto, siamo senza punte dai, il Milan non può presentarsi in campo con solo Menez davanti su...

Stesse funzionando capirei, ma lo sappiamo tutti quanti pochi punti abbiamo fatto finora...


----------



## Hammer (10 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si può dire tutto meno che il ruolo sia coperto, siamo senza punte dai, il Milan non può presentarsi in campo con solo Menez davanti su...
> 
> Stesse funzionando capirei, ma lo sappiamo tutti quanti pochi punti abbiamo fatto finora...



Ok, ammetto di aver impropriamente utilizzato "coperto", sarebbe stato meglio "secondario". Abbiamo bisogno urgente di un rinforzo a centrocampo: anche mettendo Cavani punta, non migliorerebbe certamente la situazione, se non arrivano le palle


----------



## 666psycho (10 Gennaio 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo sul messaggio destro>>>luis adriano, non ho detto altro



ma qual é il messaggio destro>>>>Luiz Adirano ? forse ho capito male io..haha poi la storia di Bertolacci era solo un esempio..


----------



## 666psycho (10 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Destro>>>>>>>Luiz Adriano



forse non ho capito bene ma cosa intendi?


----------



## 666psycho (10 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si può dire tutto meno che il ruolo sia coperto, siamo senza punte dai, il Milan non può presentarsi in campo con solo Menez davanti su...
> 
> Stesse funzionando capirei, ma lo sappiamo tutti quanti pochi punti abbiamo fatto finora...



ma non siamo neanche tanto scoperti.. abbiamo pazzini..poi a giugno ci torna Matri.. che non é per niente sicuro che riusciamo a venderlo..


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> forse non ho capito bene ma cosa intendi?



Pensavo fosse scontato 


Intendo che Mattia Destro vale molto di più di uno che ha fatto due partite buone contro le cenerentole della CL.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Gennaio 2015)

*Garcia in conferenza stampa su Destro: "Posso confermare che a Gennaio non si muove di sicuro".*


----------



## 666psycho (10 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Pensavo fosse scontato
> 
> 
> Intendo che Mattia Destro vale molto di più di uno che ha fatto due partite buone contro le cenerentole della CL.



ah ecco...allora non ho capito proprio niente..hahah


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Destro>>>>>>>Luiz Adriano



il discorso e piu complicato da quello che hai scritto.
ogni giocatore ha un prezzo e un utilita in campo.

con destro devi spendere tra i 15 e i 20 mln.

quindi la scelta e

1) prendere destro per 15 - 20 mln e chiedere un centrocampista in prestito senza obbligo di riscatto (che quindi sara certamente un pacco)

2) prendere una prima punta meno forte di destro (e qui si inizia a parlare di luiz adriano che non mi piace nemmeno molto) e spendere 12 - 15 mln per un centrocampista

io scelgo la 2 tranquillamente.

poi se possiamo prendere tutto allora tanto meglio... ma non siamo il city/psg/real di turno.

e per dirla tutta mi andrebbe bene pure pazzini come riserva per i 6 mesi che rimangono se spendiamo per un centrocampista


----------



## 666psycho (10 Gennaio 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo sul messaggio destro>>>luis adriano, non ho detto altro



scusa.. avevo capito male il messagio di Dumgaghi.. mea culpa


----------



## Hammer (10 Gennaio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Garcia in conferenza stampa su Destro: "Posso confermare che a Gennaio non si muove di sicuro".*



Mi sembrava


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Gennaio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Garcia in conferenza stampa su Destro: "Posso confermare che a Gennaio non si muove di sicuro".*



Molto bene  .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Gennaio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Garcia in conferenza stampa su Destro: "Posso confermare che a Gennaio non si muove di sicuro".*



Musica divina per le mie orecchie! Fuori i soldi per un centrocampista di qualità.


----------



## Smarx10 (10 Gennaio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Garcia in conferenza stampa su Destro: "Posso confermare che a Gennaio non si muove di sicuro".*



Olèèèèèèè


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> il discorso e piu complicato da quello che hai scritto.
> ogni giocatore ha un prezzo e un utilita in campo.
> 
> con destro devi spendere tra i 15 e i 20 mln.
> ...



Lo sanno anche i muri che la nostra dirigenza non funziona così


I soldi ci sono per Destro e basta, anche se arriva uno a zero spendono comunque zero per il centrocampo.



28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Garcia in conferenza stampa su Destro: "Posso confermare che a Gennaio non si muove di sicuro".*



Niente, ci si vede a Giugno, anche se disse le stesse cose con Benatia.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> il discorso e piu complicato da quello che hai scritto.
> ogni giocatore ha un prezzo e un utilita in campo.
> 
> con destro devi spendere tra i 15 e i 20 mln.
> ...



straquoto!! anche perché con questo centrocampo e il non gioco.. di destro non ce ne facciamo niente...e come avere una macchina senza motore... non vai da nessuna parte. .


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Garcia in conferenza stampa su Destro: "Posso confermare che a Gennaio non si muove di sicuro".*



Il discorso è semplice, Destro è sul mercato dall'estate scorsa ma si muove solamente se viene pagato, il prestito non è contemplato perchè ad oggi la Roma non ha nulla da spendere e se lo lascia andare via in prestito poi non sa più come sostituirlo.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il discorso è semplice, Destro è sul mercato dall'estate scorsa ma si muove solamente se viene pagato, il prestito non è contemplato perchè ad oggi la Roma non ha nulla da spendere e se lo lascia andare via in prestito poi non sa più come sostituirlo.



Appunto. La Roma è oculata sul mercato, non hanno affari da perdere e Sabatini è rognosissimo.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Garcia in conferenza stampa su Destro: "Posso confermare che a Gennaio non si muove di sicuro".*



Bene, benissimo! Se lo tenessero!


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (10 Gennaio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Garcia in conferenza stampa su Destro: "Posso confermare che a Gennaio non si muove di sicuro".*



Se fosse vero adesso è praticamente obbligato a farlo giocare altrimenti se si fa altri 6 mesi di panchina a giugno lo vendono per 2 spicci.


----------



## MissRossonera (10 Gennaio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Garcia in conferenza stampa su Destro: "Posso confermare che a Gennaio non si muove di sicuro".*



Grazie,Garcia,grazie! 
Se hanno tanta voglia di spendere prendano un centrocampista serio!


----------



## smallball (10 Gennaio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Garcia in conferenza stampa su Destro: "Posso confermare che a Gennaio non si muove di sicuro".*



splendida notizia,meglio un centrocampista forte


----------



## Albijol (10 Gennaio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Garcia in conferenza stampa su Destro: "Posso confermare che a Gennaio non si muove di sicuro".*



Intanto anche al derby farà panchina, le dichiarazioni di Garcia non valgono niente


----------



## Dany20 (10 Gennaio 2015)

Puntiamo su Luis Adriano ora.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Gennaio 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> splendida notizia,meglio un centrocampista forte


Che non arriverà


----------



## Giangy (10 Gennaio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Puntiamo su Luis Adriano ora.


Magari, ma io ci credo poco


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Gennaio 2015)

Secondo me sono frasi di circostanza per non scuotere l'ambiente in vista del derby. Lunedì Destro sarà nostro secondo me.


----------



## Ian.moone (10 Gennaio 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Secondo me sono frasi di circostanza per non scuotere l'ambiente in vista del derby. Lunedì Destro sarà nostro secondo me.




Che fortuna ahahahah


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Gennaio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Garcia in conferenza stampa su Destro: "Posso confermare che a Gennaio non si muove di sicuro".*



Possibile che ogni anno devono partire 10-15-20-25 milioni per il solito attaccante mediocre? Pazzini, Matri, Balotelli, Destro... ma basta.


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Intanto anche al derby farà panchina, le dichiarazioni di Garcia non valgono niente



Ma sono alquanto chiare, non si muove se qualcuno non lo paga


----------



## Jonnys (10 Gennaio 2015)

Destro è un giocatore normale, niente di più! A mio avviso vale 12 milioni, non di più. Sono convinto che alla fine verrà in prestito oneroso con diritto (non obbligo!) di riscatto! Però non credo sia la soluzione ai problemi del Milan, io piuttosto richiamerei Matri e investirei su Brozovic della Dinamo Zagabria, con 8-10 milioni arriva subito! Poi cerchereì un terzino sinistro, De Sciglio fa una partita buona e 9 scarse. Lo cederei subito prima che gli altri si accorgano di quanto è scarso!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Gennaio 2015)

*Secondo il Corriere dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe fatto pervenire un'altra offerta alla Roma: scambio di cartellini tra Destro ed El Shaarawy. Ovviamente operazioni a titolo definitivo.*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe fatto pervenire un'altra offerta alla Roma: scambio di cartellini tra Destro ed El Shaarawy. Ovviamente operazioni a titolo definitivo.*



Ancora non ho capito il senso di prendere destro se in 90 minuti non riusciamo a costruire una azione degna del nome. Destro segna nella Roma, nel Milan non toccera neanche la palla.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ancora non ho capito il senso di prendere destro se in 90 minuti non riusciamo a costruire una azione degna del nome. Destro segna nella Roma, nel Milan non toccera neanche la palla.



Non lo capiranno MAI

Ieri come sempre quando la palla passava per il centrocampo non si puliva mai. O partiva un lancio su Saturno oppure la si perdeva. Più di due passaggi consecutivi (non dico di verticalizzazione, ma quantomeno per gestire la palla) non si sono mai visti


----------



## malos (11 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe fatto pervenire un'altra offerta alla Roma: scambio di cartellini tra Destro ed El Shaarawy. Ovviamente operazioni a titolo definitivo.*



Fantastico non c'è fine al peggio.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe fatto pervenire un'altra offerta alla Roma: scambio di cartellini tra Destro ed El Shaarawy. Ovviamente operazioni a titolo definitivo.*


Destro è un buon giocatore, uno che segna.

Destro potrà anche segnare dei gol importanti e regalarci qualche punto grazie alle sue qualità, ma il problema di questo Milan non sono i 3,6, 9 punti in più a fine campionato, è la scadente qualità del gioco, l'incapacità dei terzini di accompagnare la manovra, il centrocampo non in grado di gestire il pallone e far ripartire l'azione.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Gennaio 2015)

cmq a prescindere da destro un attaccante che segni serve assolutamente , il nostro migliore realizzatore è menez con 9 gol di cui 5 su rigore , poi abbiamo una serie di disadattati come niang ed elsha ed una pippa come pazzini


----------



## Smarx10 (11 Gennaio 2015)

Sinceramente sto iniziando a cambiare idea. Prima criticavo l'acquisto di destro perché la priorità era un centrocampista. Ora inizio a pensare che anche se arrivasse Kroos non cambierebbe nulla. Prima cambiamo allenatore, poi forse sarà il tempo degli acquisti. Tanto per come sa valorizzare i giocatori Inzaghi avere Diego Costa, Destro o Pazzini è la stessa cosa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Gennaio 2015)

Non lo capiranno mai che una rosa costruita con parametri zero e scambi vale per l'appunto quella che l'hai pagata per costruirla. Cioè zero. Analizziamo la nostra rosa e vediamo quanti e quali sono i giocatori che hanno mercato. Pochissimi, anzi secondo me nessuno allo stato attuale. Chi per un motivo chi per un altro, tutti i nostri giocatori sono difficili da piazzare. Lo stesso El Shaarawy ha subito un'involuzione preoccupante e non ha mercato, tant'è che per cederlo dobbiamo ricorrere a uno scambio con un esubero della Roma.


----------



## Jino (11 Gennaio 2015)

Destro a me piace ma nella nostra situazione non vedo come potrebbe far bene


----------



## Albijol (11 Gennaio 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> poi abbiamo una serie di disadattati come niang ed elsha ed una pippa come pazzini



.


----------



## sion (11 Gennaio 2015)

ma po inzaghi gia' lascia tutti i giocatori offensivi in panchina..figuriamoci con destro..

abbiamo un allenatore piu' difensivista di allegri,incredibile


----------



## folletto (11 Gennaio 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> ma po inzaghi gia' lascia tutti i giocatori offensivi in panchina..figuriamoci con destro..
> 
> abbiamo un allenatore piu' difensivista di allegri,incredibile



Più che difensivista direi tecnicamente assolutamente impreparato e del tutto inadatto comunque a fare il mestiere di allenatore, in due parole un disastro


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe fatto pervenire un'altra offerta alla Roma: scambio di cartellini tra Destro ed El Shaarawy. Ovviamente operazioni a titolo definitivo.*



Tutti a lamentarci.

El Shaarawy sta facendo pena ragazzi...


----------



## Peppino (11 Gennaio 2015)

A cosa serve Destro o Ibra! Senza allenatore non si capisce una mazza! Deve prima sparire quella nullità cosmica di Inzaghi e poi si parla di giocatori!


----------



## Smarx10 (11 Gennaio 2015)

Peppino ha scritto:


> A cosa serve Destro o Ibra! Senza allenatore non si capisce una mazza! Deve prima sparire quella nullità cosmica di Inzaghi e poi si parla di giocatori!



Esatto. Abbiamo una rosa discreta e ci facciamo schiacciare dalle squadre che lottano per non retrocedere. Anche se arrivassero Di Maria, Messi, Ronaldo e Kroos riusciremmo comunque a perdere con quell'incapace in panchina. Prima si cambia l'allenatore, poi si pensa al mercato.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (11 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me, e sono anche dell'idea che 20 milioni per Destro sono troppi.



So di essere impopolare, ma a queste cifre preferisco far rientrare Balotelli...
Anche perchè arriverebbe in prestito con un riscatto che potrei non far valere.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Gennaio 2015)

*Pedullà: la Roma spinge per un prestito oneroso di 1 milione + bonus e diritto di riscatto a 20 milioni. Senza obbligo. I giallorossi potrebbero valutare anche un arrivo di Pazzini per 6 mesi.*


----------



## malos (11 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: la Roma spinge per un prestito oneroso di 1 milione + bonus e diritto di riscatto a 20 milioni. Senza obbligo. I giallorossi potrebbero valutare anche un arrivo di Pazzini per 6 mesi.*



Si certo 20 ml per Destro. Mi manca di vedere solo questa.


----------



## uoteghein (11 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: la Roma spinge per un prestito oneroso di 1 milione + bonus e diritto di riscatto a 20 milioni. Senza obbligo. I giallorossi potrebbero valutare anche un arrivo di Pazzini per 6 mesi.*



Utile come una spiaggia senza sabbia.
In una squadra senza gioco, con un centrocampo orribile ed una difesa sempre battuta su calci da fermo noi prendiamo.....un centravanti!


----------



## hiei87 (11 Gennaio 2015)

15 milioni per noi sono come 200 milioni per un top club. E' il budget di 2-3 anni.
Inutile spenderli per un giocatore che da solo non cambierebbe la squadra. Destro è un buon giocatore, può migliorare, ma non può fare il titolare in una grade squadra. E soprattutto, ha bisogno di gente che lo serva. Se alle sue spalle gioca Muntari, tanto vale tenersi Pazzini....


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Gennaio 2015)

Rudi Garcia ha rivadito dopo Roma-Lazio che Destro non si muove a gennaio


----------



## mandraghe (11 Gennaio 2015)

Pare che Pazzini abbia rifiutato il trasferimento alla Roma, quindi "l'affare" si complica...


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Gennaio 2015)

Anche oggi, come dice sempre [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], la Roma nel secondo tempo ha dominato, all'80esimo entra Destro, non crea più nulla.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: la Roma spinge per un prestito oneroso di 1 milione + bonus e diritto di riscatto a 20 milioni. Senza obbligo. I giallorossi potrebbero valutare anche un arrivo di Pazzini per 6 mesi.*



Non scherziamo 20 milioni non ne vale manco 10, speriamo che arrivi qualcuno e ci anticipi, in questa sessione di mercato non credo parta ma a Giugno per me parte di sicuro e io già tremo..


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Gennaio 2015)

il City sta comprando un certo Bony in 30 mln di euri, Jovetic sul mercato e noi siamo su un certo Destro..


----------



## Frikez (11 Gennaio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche oggi, come dice sempre [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION], la Roma nel secondo tempo ha dominato, all'80esimo entra Destro, non crea più nulla.



Grazie, l'ha messo a destra il fenomeno francese.


----------



## 666psycho (11 Gennaio 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> 15 milioni per noi sono come 200 milioni per un top club. E' il budget di 2-3 anni.
> Inutile spenderli per un giocatore che da solo non cambierebbe la squadra. Destro è un buon giocatore, può migliorare, ma non può fare il titolare in una grade squadra. E soprattutto, ha bisogno di gente che lo serva. Se alle sue spalle gioca Muntari, tanto vale tenersi Pazzini....




mi sembra talmente ovvio che non capisco perché la società ci fa una fissa con sto destro... se lo prendiamo, é un altra dimostrazione che Galliani non capisce niente e che accontenta le stupide richieste di Inzaghi..


----------



## hiei87 (11 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> mi sembra talmente ovvio che non capisco perché la società ci fa una fissa con sto destro... se lo prendiamo, é un altra dimostrazione che Galliani non capisce niente e che accontenta le stupide richieste di Inzaghi..



Trovare delle spiegazioni a certe fisse societarie è veramente impossibile. D'altra parte da gente che rinnova per 3 anni a Muntari a 2,8 milioni a stagione, ci si può aspettare di tutto.
In questo caso, forse sono convinti che solo acquistando attaccanti possono far contenta la piazza...


----------



## Giangy (11 Gennaio 2015)

Forse perché è italiano? Ricordo, che il nostro caro amato presidente, si è fissato con giocatori italiani, certo è giusto avere italiani in squadra, ma non tutti, il Milan è un club, non una nazionale


----------



## Jino (11 Gennaio 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Forse perché è italiano? Ricordo, che il nostro caro amato presidente, si è fissato con giocatori italiani, certo è giusto avere italiani in squadra, ma non tutti, il Milan è un club, non una nazionale



Secondo te perchè s'è fissato con gli italiani? perchè costano meno degli stranieri oggi come oggi, parlo naturalmente di ingaggi eh...e sono più facili da prendere!


----------



## Aron (12 Gennaio 2015)

Destro non mi dispiace.

Non si prende un campione, ma è un giocatore con del potenziale, è sicuramente più utile di Pazzini ed è una prima punta vera.
Alla Roma ha una media goal vicinissima a una rete ogni due partite. 

20 milioni non li vale, questo è indiscutibile. Bisognerebbe raggiungere un accordo con una o più contropartite tecniche più un piccolo conguaglio se necessario.
Lo scambio alla pari con El Shaarawy mi starebbe bene.


----------



## wfiesso (12 Gennaio 2015)

a parer mio sarebbe un fallimento anche questa operazione, a Roma non possono più vederlo (parlo della tifoseria) e se segna poco con una squadra collaudata alle spalle figuriamoci cosa può fare con un centrocampo osceno come il nostro... De Jong era il nostro pilastro, ma è palese che ha la testa già da un'altra parte, Montolivo dovrebbe essere il capitano ma ha la grinta di un gattino lasciato in mezzo a un'autostrada, Muntari ed Essien lasciamoli perdere proprio, Poli uno dei meno peggio ma non adatto di certo ad essere titolare, salvo solo Jack che in quanto a prestazioni non ha mai deluso, sopratutto dal punto di vista dell'impegno
io nel faraone ho molta fiducia, ma senza una squadra adeguata non può far molto...


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: la Roma spinge per un prestito oneroso di 1 milione + bonus e diritto di riscatto a 20 milioni. Senza obbligo. I giallorossi potrebbero valutare anche un arrivo di Pazzini per 6 mesi.*



A Roma tifosi e società non vedono l'ora di liberarsi di questo grande attaccante, noi che facciamo? Glielo prendiamo


----------



## Giangy (12 Gennaio 2015)

In questa squadra si salvano solo in otto, Diego Lopez, Alex, Rami, Mexes, De Jong, Bonaventura, Menez, e un po' Abate ultimamente, il resto è notte fonda


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Gennaio 2015)

*Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan per arrivare a Mattia Destro deve superare l’ostacolo della cifra che vorrebbe inserire la Roma come obbligo di riscatto, cioè 20 milioni di euro. I rossoneri possono infatti arrivare al massimo a 16-17 milioni e quindi servirà un grande lavoro di Adriano Galliani per convincere i giallorossi ad abbassare la propria richiesta.*


----------



## 666psycho (12 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan per arrivare a Mattia Destro deve superare l’ostacolo della cifra che vorrebbe inserire la Roma come obbligo di riscatto, cioè 20 milioni di euro. I rossoneri possono infatti arrivare al massimo a 16-17 milioni e quindi servirà un grande lavoro di Adriano Galliani per convincere i giallorossi ad abbassare la propria richiesta.*




ma lasciamo perdere..


----------



## Serginho (12 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan per arrivare a Mattia Destro deve superare l’ostacolo della cifra che vorrebbe inserire la Roma come obbligo di riscatto, cioè 20 milioni di euro. I rossoneri possono infatti arrivare al massimo a 16-17 milioni e quindi servirà un grande lavoro di Adriano Galliani per convincere i giallorossi ad abbassare la propria richiesta.*



20 milioni per questo qui...già 16 sarebbero una rapina a mano armata


----------



## diavolo (12 Gennaio 2015)

Con uno sforzo economico minore potevamo prendere Kramaric.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (12 Gennaio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> 20 milioni per questo qui...già 16 sarebbero una rapina a mano armata



A quelle cifre, Balotelli tutta la vita, con tutti i suoi difetti. Prima o poi la testa a posto la metterà...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Gennaio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Prima o poi la testa a posto la metterà...



Non esageriamo, penso proprio che la testa gli rimarra' quella.

Non e' il fatto di prendere Destro che sia o meno piu scarso di Balotelli, e' che nelle condizioni attuali della squadra, la punta e' la necessita' minore e servirebbe un grosso acquisto a centrocampo, ma la societa' non ci sente e si ostina a fare queste operazioni, tipo Matri.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, il Milan per arrivare a Mattia Destro deve superare l’ostacolo della cifra che vorrebbe inserire la Roma come obbligo di riscatto, cioè 20 milioni di euro. I rossoneri possono infatti arrivare al massimo a 16-17 milioni e quindi servirà un grande lavoro di Adriano Galliani per convincere i giallorossi ad abbassare la propria richiesta.*



Utilizzeremo la strategia del condor metodista già usata con Cerci. Aspettiamo che la Roma lo ceda a una terza squadra per poi prenderlo in prestito qualora l'ex giallorosso dovesse fallire. Dunque tutto rimandato a gennaio 2016


----------



## Serginho (12 Gennaio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> A quelle cifre, Balotelli tutta la vita, con tutti i suoi difetti. Prima o poi la testa a posto la metterà...



A queste cifre rimango così, altro che Balotelli, Osvaldo e ignoranti vari. Che poi non esistono mica solo 5 attaccanti nel mondo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Gennaio 2015)

*Secondo Sportmediaset, al Milan non è rimasto che sperare che sia Destro a chiedere la cessione alla Roma. Questa è l’ultima strategia in via Aldo Rossi per provare a sbloccare un affare che rischia di non potersi concretizzare, almeno a gennaio. Difficile però che la società romanista ed il giocatore arrivino ad un braccio di ferro e ad una rottura netta nei prossimi giorni. *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, al Milan non è rimasto che sperare che sia Destro a chiedere la cessione alla Roma. Questa è l’ultima strategia in via Aldo Rossi per provare a sbloccare un affare che rischia di non potersi concretizzare, almeno a gennaio. Difficile però che la società romanista ed il giocatore arrivino ad un braccio di ferro e ad una rottura netta nei prossimi giorni. *



*Arrivano le dichiarazioni piuttosto forti di Destro alla rivista Undici: "Non sono più un ragazzino, a 23 anni uno si aspetta di giocare anche se in Italia si sa come vanno le cose. Infatti molti vanno via. La mia ambizione non è essere il sesto come nel basket ma tra i primi 5 e iniziare le partite da titolare."*


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Arrivano le dichiarazioni piuttosto forti di Destro alla rivista Undici: "Non sono più un ragazzino, a 23 anni uno si aspetta di giocare anche se in Italia si sa come vanno le cose. Infatti molti vanno via. La mia ambizione non è essere il sesto come nel basket ma tra i primi 5 e iniziare le partite da titolare."*



Solo in Italia un giocatore di 23 anni è considerato giovane, belle dichiarazioni  Giustamente non vuole stare all'ombra di Totti e cerca un club che possa valorizzarlo.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Gennaio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Solo in Italia un giocatore di 23 anni è considerato giovane, belle dichiarazioni  Giustamente non vuole stare all'ombra di Totti e cerca un club che possa valorizzarlo.



e noi siamo il club che può valorizzarlo?? fa prima ad andare alla fiorentina allora..


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> e noi siamo il club che può valorizzarlo?? fa prima ad andare alla fiorentina allora..



Alla Fiorentina farebbe la fine di Gomez, il primo passo è acquistarlo poi si penserà a trovare un allenatore decente.


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Solo in Italia un giocatore di 23 anni è considerato giovane, belle dichiarazioni  Giustamente non vuole stare all'ombra di Totti e cerca un club che possa valorizzarlo.



La Roma infatti non ha problemi a venderlo, si appunto VENDERLO. Noi lo vogliamo ma in regalo o con assurde formule, cosi non si va da nessuna parte. Se Mattia vuole lasciare Roma allora meglio si cerchi già una collocazione all'estero e lui sembra averlo già capito.


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> La Roma infatti non ha problemi a venderlo, si appunto VENDERLO. Noi lo vogliamo ma in regalo o con assurde formule, cosi non si va da nessuna parte. Se Mattia vuole lasciare Roma allora meglio si cerchi già una collocazione all'estero e lui sembra averlo già capito.



Noi lo vogliamo in prestito solo per un discorso di bilancio e ammortizzare il costo del cartellino su più anni, non penso sia un problema per la Roma..abbiamo fatto la stessa cosa con Ibra. Di sicuro se arriva non torna a Roma a giugno, poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Noi lo vogliamo in prestito solo per un discorso di bilancio e ammortizzare il costo del cartellino su più anni, non penso sia un problema per la Roma..abbiamo fatto la stessa cosa con Ibra. Di sicuro se arriva non torna a Roma a giugno, poco ma sicuro.



Si ma la Roma gioca ogni tre giorni, ha il problema del FFP, come lo sostituisce Destro se ce lo presta? Se lo vende lo può fare, sennò no. Ma poi anche accettase il prestito con diritto di riscatto sarebbe di minimo 15 mln, quando e come li tiriamo fuori quei soldi per riscattarlo?

Il problema è sempre lo stesso dai, i soldi, che non ci sono.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (13 Gennaio 2015)

a me destro piace,e secondo me ne necessitiamo di un attaccante come lui da affiancare a menez.Forse il fatto di non volere un centrocampista ha fatto optare ad inzaghi per i 4231...
non mi interessa la formula,ma mi auguro che arrivi davvero


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Gennaio 2015)

*Secondo calciomercato in questi minuti a Milano l'agente di Destro sta avendo un colloquio con il ds Sabatini.*


----------



## davoreb (14 Gennaio 2015)

Io prenderei Osvaldo, costa molto meno ed è più forte.


----------



## Sanji (14 Gennaio 2015)

Basta col valzer delle punte basta!!!! Il problema del Milan non è l'attacco...


----------



## malos (14 Gennaio 2015)

Sempre i soliti errori. Matri docet.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato in questi minuti a Milano l'agente di Destro sta avendo un colloquio con il ds Sabatini.*



*Anche la gazzetta dello sport conferma.*


----------

